# How to delete account...



## cannibas101 (Jan 11, 2007)

how do i delete my acount so i can make a new one??


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jan 11, 2007)

whats wrong with the one you got


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 12, 2007)

I think he wanted cannabis101..


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jan 12, 2007)

once he had read a few pages he realised how cannabis was really spelt.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 12, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> once he had read a few pages he realised how cannabis was really spelt.


 LoL


----------



## NoobieGrower (Feb 11, 2007)

no seriously how do you delete your account? I cant seem to figure it out...


----------



## sheskunk (Feb 12, 2007)

NoobieGrower said:


> no seriously how do you delete your account? I cant seem to figure it out...


 
log out. don't ever open it again.


----------



## RickySmirnoff (Jan 17, 2008)

i would like to know this also? Mods please advise how to remove my account?


----------



## dankforall (Jan 17, 2008)

Why does everyone want to leave? This place rocks! Is there anything we can do to help with something?


----------



## GerryWanna (Mar 5, 2008)

This site is a joke site with NO help!
If people want to delete there account they should be able too.
My email slot is always full from postings I made comments on here on this site. And I can't stop emails. And I have everything blocked here too.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 5, 2008)

?????????????????


----------



## panhead (Mar 5, 2008)

Its pretty simple,just have one of your parents email a moderator & demand they delete your account,jiffy presto,all gone.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 5, 2008)

GerryWanna said:


> This site is a joke site with NO help!
> If people want to delete there account they should be able too.
> My email slot is always full from postings I made comments on here on this site. And I can't stop emails. And I have everything blocked here too.


 
Default Thread Subscription ModeWhen you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread. Do not subscribe No email notification Instant email notification Daily email notification Weekly email notification Default Thread Subscription Mode: 

*Mr Rollitup/Edit Options.........Select "NO EMAIL NOTIFICATION"*

*Done. *


----------



## shamegame (Mar 5, 2008)

GerryWanna said:


> This site is a joke site with NO help!
> If people want to delete there account they should be able too.
> My email slot is always full from postings I made comments on here on this site. And I can't stop emails. And I have everything blocked here too.


Just unsubscribe from the threads...


----------



## GerryWanna (Mar 12, 2008)

I did!
I found the problem was at my IP. 1 file was corrupt and kept resending the same threads. Even though it was blocked on RIU. Fixed my prob.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Your 1 of the lost bhoys now once your inn your in 4 life  haha


----------



## muffler (Feb 3, 2009)

Site sucks can post .Want to cancle and no option .Any one know how to get out?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 3, 2009)

cannibas101 said:


> how do i delete my acount so i can make a new one??





NoobieGrower said:


> no seriously how do you delete your account? I cant seem to figure it out...





RickySmirnoff said:


> i would like to know this also? Mods please advise how to remove my account?





GerryWanna said:


> This site is a joke site with NO help!
> If people want to delete there account they should be able too.





muffler said:


> Site sucks can post .Want to cancle and no option .Any one know how to get out?


 This issue has been addressed by the mods many times previously. Users are not deleted because posts from said users would be deleted, creating all sorts of problems with threads.

If you don't want to be here, do not come here.

It's that simple.


nongreenthumb said:


> once he had read a few pages he realised how cannabis was really spelt.


LOL!


panhead said:


> Its pretty simple,just have one of your parents email a moderator & demand they delete your account,jiffy presto,all gone.


Double LOL!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

"Ohhhhh gooooodddd!!! Lemme out of this site!!!"
This thread is freakin' GOLD


----------



## Landragon (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm laughing so hard. You crazy kids with your freak-outs. You should have considered your account very carefully prior to going through all the steps creating it. Have you gotten paranoid and feel if you justbget your cyber identity 86'd all your LEO worries go away? Said like The Simpson's Nelson, "haa haa!" while pointing my finger. Which smells like kind bud I grew and just smoked.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 8, 2009)

maybe read before you join next time....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2009)

"This issue has been addressed by the mods many times previously. Users are not deleted because posts from said users would be deleted, creating all sorts of problems with threads.

If you don't want to be here, do not come here.

It's that simple."

Yes ...it HAS ... mwahah ... Mwahhahahah ... MHWAHHH ... MWAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHMAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAH

How DREADFULLY deLIGHTful!!! ...


----------



## splitscreen (Feb 14, 2009)

you should have the opition to delete, the mods say that about missing posts out of treads but thats no big problem, theres so much info on here anyway. yeah it may mess a tread up abit but no one worries that much on other grow sites, you just think oh well a deleted account missing posts. 

its like dig yourself a hole kind of thing, and lay init, were not gonna help, you dug it lol its tight when you realy want off. for reasons of safty

they chould be abit more nicer about it. sit and sweat we have to!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 14, 2009)

How would deleting your account here make any difference?
Unless you were dumb enough to sign up on your real name and email address that is linked to your ip and even then its not an offence to be here.
Why worry about it


----------



## splitscreen (Feb 14, 2009)

natmoon said:


> How would deleting your account here make any difference?
> Unless you were dumb enough to sign up on your real name and email address that is linked to your ip and even then its not an offence to be here.
> Why worry about it


 

were not all as smart as each other man. im not out to get anyone, so its easy to look past people out to get me. if you have used your own addy then you dont expect people to be looking into it. in your own account. or even think about it

ip address's and all that is way past me

maybe you get so ust to beening a stoner and growing ya dont worry, or your so pissed off in life ya dont care much about yaself. or evening think of it

dumb misstakes happen, were only human and not robot

peace


----------



## natmoon (Feb 15, 2009)

splitscreen said:


> were not all as smart as each other man. im not out to get anyone, so its easy to look past people out to get me. if you have used your own addy then you dont expect people to be looking into it. in your own account. or even think about it
> 
> ip address's and all that is way past me
> 
> ...


Even if you deleted your account here you will find that someone somewhere has saved all the details.
Nothing that you do or type on the internet ever goes away


----------



## panhead (Feb 15, 2009)

splitscreen said:


> you should have the opition to delete, the mods say that about missing posts out of treads but thats no big problem, theres so much info on here anyway. yeah it may mess a tread up abit but no one worries that much on other grow sites, you just think oh well a deleted account missing posts.
> 
> its like dig yourself a hole kind of thing, and lay init, were not gonna help, you dug it lol its tight when you realy want off. for reasons of safty
> 
> they chould be abit more nicer about it. sit and sweat we have to!


If you have saftey issues in the 1st place you shouldnt be posting anywhere to start with.

This whole saftey deal everybody goes through with using proxy sites & sneaking around is nonsense,people really need to read up on case law before thinking a proxy will keep them safe,or comming to the conclusion that things typed over the internet will be used against you.

Internet transcription used as evidence is a huge grey area in law,most of the time internet communications are relatively safe because its near impossible to prove "who" made the communication to start with.

Law enforcement would need to want you very badly to pursue that avenue of prosecution as it is easily defended by any 2nd year law student,also the circumstances surrounding the type of communications that LEO would possible deem worthy of persuing a lengthy court battle in order to obtain admissibility would have to be drastic.

In other words its allmost impossible to prove who typed what,all they have is the computer address & home address,anybody could have access to the computer.

This does not apply to parents using programs such as "Net Nanny" to spy on their childrens internet activity,which is where many of these "please delete my account" threads originate .

All this fear you guy's spread about internet postings is unfounded & not backed up by any case evidence where a persons internet communications were effectively used to prosecute them.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 15, 2009)

splitscreen said:


> *you should have the opition to delete, the mods say that about missing posts out of treads but thats no big problem, theres so much info on here anyway. yeah it may mess a tread up abit but no one worries that much on other grow sites, you just think oh well a deleted account missing posts. *
> 
> its like dig yourself a hole kind of thing, and lay init, were not gonna help, you dug it lol its tight when you realy want off. for reasons of safty
> 
> they chould be abit more nicer about it. sit and sweat we have to!



let me give you an example... say panhead, natmoon, and myself all got our account/posts deleted today... do you not think the near 15,000 posts we have between us just vanishing woulndt mess things up?? thats just 3 people... the site would be worthless if we did that


----------



## GrowTech (Feb 15, 2009)

I always say you should use your head, prior to creating an account- make sure it's actually what you want.


----------



## ugzkmk (Feb 15, 2009)

i dont ahve any problems with the current setup as im not sneaking around on the internet, but my question is, if a user was deleted, why would all their posts be deleted? ive been on other forums, where the user acct is deleted and removed but all their posts stay. is that something difficult to do? if a person is banned forever are their threads deleted? would it not be similar?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 15, 2009)

All info from the internet is stored forever.
Thats why they use encryption and also why high level encryption tools are illegal for public use.
You can download illegal cryp programs from russia.
Deleting your account here wouldn't matter and would be a total waste of time and make no difference.
Why people think they can be arrested for posting at a pot forum is beyond me and it is not admissible as evidence anyway even if they did present it.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 15, 2009)

ugzkmk said:


> i dont ahve any problems with the current setup as im not sneaking around on the internet, but my question is, if a user was deleted, why would all their posts be deleted? ive been on other forums, where the user acct is deleted and removed but all their posts stay. is that something difficult to do? if a person is banned forever are their threads deleted? would it not be similar?



no, when people are banned, their posts still stay...


----------



## Jim Johnson (Feb 16, 2009)

If somebody wants to delete there account they should be able to. That is kinda bullshit and I don't even wanna delete my account. But if someone wants to delete something that they created in the first place they should be able to. Fuckinn Nazis


----------



## gogrow (Feb 16, 2009)

Jim Johnson said:


> If somebody wants to delete there account they should be able to. That is kinda bullshit and I don't even wanna delete my account. But if someone wants to delete something that they created in the first place they should be able to. Fuckinn Nazis



we're not nazis... we're dictators... nazis are racist


----------



## Jim Johnson (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah but why can't we individually delete our accounts. I don't really see what the big deal is or would be if you started allowing members to. Just a thought


----------



## gogrow (Feb 16, 2009)

Jim Johnson said:


> Yeah but why can't we individually delete our accounts. I don't really see what the big deal is or would be if you started allowing members to. Just a thought



i dont make the rules, just enforce them... also, i believe everyone is notified of this when signing up... its been covered before, we dont delete accounts, only ban members, (and your account stays property of RIU)


----------



## Landragon (Feb 17, 2009)

It's been stated. Deleting an account an all it's connected posts would make threads into illegible Swiss cheese. Have you been to some other big forums that allow this? It makes for extremely difficult reading. Even worse IMO is changing every banned members name to something generic as it renders a thread useless at best.


----------



## panhead (Feb 17, 2009)

Jim Johnson said:


> Yeah but why can't we individually delete our accounts. I don't really see what the big deal is or would be if you started allowing members to. Just a thought


On the other side of the coin why is account deletion so important,now me personally before i commit to any web forum i lurk for a while,get the lay of the land,see how i feel about the joint,then if im satisfied stuff's not all f-ed up i join.

Whats wrong with paying attention & being damm sure that joining a marijuana forum & posting is something you really want to do,when you jump into something blindly, & without any thought involved beforehand it allways turns out bad,it's the cost of impatience & you've paid the ticket.

It's easier to just click YES at sign up instead of reading that big disclaimer statement.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2009)

barrett092 said:


> Wow what a bunch of hypocrites these people are. They advocate decriminalizing marijuana and push legalizing on the basis of individual freedom and liberties yet when it comes to their community they won't let someone to something as simple as delete their account.
> 
> Amateurs.


That's the dumbest thing I've read in my entire life.
Clearly the people advocating allowed deletion of user accounts have never moderated a forum before. Otherwise, you'd know that it's not so "simple".
You should give it a shot for a few months and then posit an opinion before you criticize something that you know nothing about.


----------



## ugzkmk (Feb 18, 2009)

natmoon said:


> All info from the internet is stored forever.
> Thats why they use encryption and also why high level encryption tools are illegal for public use.
> You can download illegal cryp programs from russia.
> Deleting your account here wouldn't matter and would be a total waste of time and make no difference.
> Why people think they can be arrested for posting at a pot forum is beyond me and it is not admissible as evidence anyway even if they did present it.


thats why in order for chris hansen to bust pedos, they have to get them to come to the house. they can just arrest an individual based on internet posting/IM


----------



## natmoon (Feb 18, 2009)

ugzkmk said:


> thats why in order for chris hansen to bust pedos, they have to get them to come to the house. they can just arrest an individual based on internet posting/IM


I think you meant cant,lol,but yes exactly.
Posting any old bullshit is not an offence they still need hard evidence


----------



## eclipsespilce (Feb 20, 2009)

Well. I'm nothing if not stupid. I give up. I'll put this stupid post here, so all of you guys can have a last laugh at what you helped kill. this is from the CBH forum, which I'm SURE will let me delete my account with no problem.


"Well, guys. I'm not doing the show anymore. Episode 12 is just going to sit on my hdd.

See, I found out that some dumbass website I signed up for last year just so's I could read some stuff won't let me delete my account.

The problem is, when I type my name in google, it pops up "eclipsespilce's marijuana growing profile", with a link. I tried all week to get my account deleted, and finally got raving pissed off, and tried to get my ass kicked off by ranting on the forum.

This was really a shitty idea. I cursed out anyone that responded to my original post, just to try and get reported, but nobody did. they just kept making jokes, and goading me on. I wasn't even ANGRY at them, I was just trying to get noticed, and KICKED OUT.

Someone pointed out, way to late, that this was a bad move.

SO, now, not only does this site declare that I'm growing pot (i'm not...), BUT, now all of my angry, desperate pleas for help, misguided as they were, only made me look like the dickhead I am.

So, I quit. I'm stupid, I couldn't figure out how to fix it, so I made it worse. That's what everyone does, ain't it? Just make it worse?

do you think that is fair?

Oh well. Goodbye, and it was cool knowing you."


----------



## gogrow (Feb 20, 2009)

eclipsespilce said:


> Well. I'm nothing if not stupid. I give up. I'll put this stupid post here, so all of you guys can have a last laugh at what you helped kill. this is from the CBH forum, which I'm SURE will let me delete my account with no problem.
> 
> 
> "Well, guys. I'm not doing the show anymore. Episode 12 is just going to sit on my hdd.
> ...



well congratulations sir, ... you got yourself banned.... your post and name are still here, and will stay that way... hope you enjoy your new forum


----------



## GrowTech (Feb 20, 2009)

all i can say is


----------



## gogrow (Feb 20, 2009)

i cant believe nobody touched this until now.... not even a regular member...
thanks for leaving me something to do today


----------



## GrowTech (Feb 20, 2009)

gogrow said:


> i cant believe nobody touched this until now.... not even a regular member...
> thanks for leaving me something to do today


man I just read a COUPLE of those and all I can say is that there is definitely proof that IQs are dropping.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 20, 2009)

Ive been watching Yes Man with the missis,lol


----------



## chiefmanuel (Feb 23, 2009)

i need to change my name do to the fact that its self incriminating if i post anything because well my name is on it i want to post pics but i dont want to get caught please tell me how to change me name on this


----------



## chiefmanuel (Feb 23, 2009)

hey dude could u tell me how to change my name so i could start posting please


----------



## GrowTech (Feb 27, 2009)

chiefmanuel said:


> hey dude could u tell me how to change my name so i could start posting please


it's not possible to change your name... if everyone was about to change their names we would never know who anyones posts belong to and people would use it to evade moderator actions.


sorry bud.


----------



## justatoker (Mar 14, 2009)

its not that hard.. all you have to do is automaticvally replace all the persons post with a simple pre made "form" post that says "deleted account".. its not hard...it doesnt have to be "thousands of missing posts" etc.


----------



## justatoker (Mar 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That's the dumbest thing I've read in my entire life


you need to read more then.. seriously



[email protected] said:


> Clearly the people advocating allowed deletion of user accounts have never moderated a forum before.


actually i think ppl shold be allowed to delete there accounts. you never know whn a security issue may arise with someone.. cops do seize PC's you know..or do you?





[email protected] said:


> it's not so "simple".


 yea it actually is really easy.




[email protected] said:


> You should give it a shot for a few months and then posit an opinion before you criticize something that you know nothing about


I have ran my own multiple websites and forums for over 10 yrs.. I know a thing or three about webmastering.


I know you werent talking to me, but I just figured i'd quote someone lol.


I just first wanna say that obviously not everyone on here is legal and has med cards.. but lots are..


I see both sides actually.. PPL get paranoid all the time on here and there would be alot of ppl deleting accounts for no reason.. But on the other hand, if there was a valid security reason ( like cops at the door w/ a warrant etc ) and someone needs to delete there account, they have no way to.. which should be taken into consideration IMHO. As I said, cops do sieze PC's.. What if you got busted and your PC was seized..All they have to do is click on the rollitup favorite link and BAM there logged in as you.. they can see all your posts and even a day by day journal of your grow w/ PICS!.. anyone thought about the possibility of the cops seizing a pc and then using that users account to entrap or get info on other members etc? be it by PM or w/e ?

Im just saying, its not a cut and dry issue.. both sides have valid arguments..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2009)

justatoker said:


> you need to read more then.. seriously
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I had forgotten about this thread!
You make some very valid points, Justatoker.
My contention is, regardless of how easy or difficult it is to delete users from vBulletin ...the site policy is that accounts will never be removed. It states this very clearly in the terms when you sign up. I know people usually tend not to read terms, but they are there for a reason.
I understand that if you get raided and your PCs are seized, you might be in a world of shit. If people are worried about privacy, in that case, I would suggest never accessing this site without a proxy and to always log out when you are done posting and or reading. Also, this site should not be in anyone's favorites and you should always clear your browser history/cache. 
If the police came and seized my PC right now, all I would have to do is close my browser and there would be no evidence that I have ever even visited this site.
If you are raided I would think incriminating info on a PC would be the least of your problems. They're going to take plants before they take a PC.
I guess all I'm saying is, if users are that paranoid about privacy, they shouldn't be a member of this site in the first place. If anyone is taking responsibility to sign up then they need to take their own responsibility to secure their own PC. The onus should not be on RIU to cover users tracks.


----------



## ibuild4u (Jun 23, 2009)

And you wonder why people people want to delete their account, Jesus people , you are rude most of the time and would rather hurl insults then advice, I too am leaving, how by getting a new IP, why? again your rude no other reason, The differences between us is you grow weed! thats all, woopy coon shit any fool can do that, but to be kind , you know KIND like the weed , maybe a little patient, like when you grow it, possibly a little knowledge to pass on, maybe just a touch of class.
The only thing I learned on this site is that most of you are just plain juveniles. Now go ahead be rude let me have it just like the rest of the poor souls just looking for some understanding, u people rock!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry you feel that way, maybe your just in the wrong place at the wrong time... This site rules!

I would give it another chance....


----------



## djdanger (Dec 22, 2013)

splitscreen said:


> you should have the opition to delete, the mods say that about missing posts out of treads but thats no big problem, theres so much info on here anyway. yeah it may mess a tread up abit but no one worries that much on other grow sites, you just think oh well a deleted account missing posts.
> 
> its like dig yourself a hole kind of thing, and lay init, were not gonna help, you dug it lol its tight when you realy want off. for reasons of safty
> 
> they chould be abit more nicer about it. sit and sweat we have to!


absolutely correct im a web designer and i find it obsurd that users dont have an option to delete acount i also need to delete acount firstly my only problem is i want to change my user name but am unable to do this so i now have to create a new acount but because i have this acount linked to my email i have now got to create a brand new email just to create a new acount i was really wanting to start a grow journal as i have a few things going on and have had a few problems over the time and wanted to list all probs and what i did to solve it but it seems a bit much to do just to change my user name and cant even remove my old one


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2013)

djdanger said:


> absolutely correct im a web designer and i find it obsurd that users dont have an option to delete acount i also need to delete acount firstly my only problem is i want to change my user name but am unable to do this so i now have to create a new acount but because i have this acount linked to my email i have now got to create a brand new email just to create a new acount i was really wanting to start a grow journal as i have a few things going on and have had a few problems over the time and wanted to list all probs and what i did to solve it but it seems a bit much to do just to change my user name and cant even remove my old one


sorry rules are rules we dont delete accounts or change names.


----------

